# Self Attachment Video (Free?)



## VeganPregnancy (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi!
I'm looking for a free Delivery Self Attachment video for my husband and Doulas to watch.
I've seen this one: http://breastcrawl.org/video.htm and even though it's good, I just don't think it's the _greatest_.
At a CLC conference I saw a Dutch video that was amazing! And one (also may have been Dutch) which had the timing from 10 minutes post birth to the latch at 60 minutes post birth posted so that you could see how the baby slept first and then rooted and then slept and then latched.

I guess I may really looking for a homevideo type of thing.

I'm due in a few weeks and I'm so frustrated by the lack of free SA vids I am planning on having someone take one just so I can post it for others!


----------



## mum21andtwins (Nov 8, 2007)

whats clc? I'm dutch so if you could tell a bit more about the vid maybe i can find it?


----------

